# Cosmo's Beautiful Triplets!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Like Poli, Cosmo started contractions at about 6 this morning. At 9:35, her first kid was out. A 6lb 4oz solid red doe!  She came out very easily because of her size. She had one leg folded back. 

Her name will be " Roses Are Red"!! 

45 minutes later Cosmo started pushing again( with some prompting) and buck number 1 was born! He was huge at 10lbs 1oz! He also had a leg back and Cosmo needed some assistance. 

His name will be " Turbo". We are most likely going to get him on a bottle and sell him as a wether. His teats are already questionable. 

A few minutes after buck number 1 came buck number 2! He had both legs folded back. He weighed in at 9lbs 5oz. 

We will sell him as a herd sire. His name is "XCCR Teflon's Tavion". I'd put Crossroads in front, but I don't think that sounds right. ?? 

All are doing well and nursing on their own! Cosmo had a grand total of over 25lbs of kids in there! 

New pictures in a few hours!!  Tavion is not pictured...


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am in love with roses are red. Glad to see all went well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Congrats!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

They all look great!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness, what a tiny little thing she is but so adorable! Love her and her name  Congratulations and great job Ms. Cosmo!! :clap: Although, I will miss watching her waddle around on those videos


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

YAY COSMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks all! I bet Cosmo feels so much better now! Poor thing hardly stood up the past few days!! 

Here are some more pics! 

Tavion
Turbo
then Tavion and Rosie


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

omg they are ssoooo cute!! well two down and 2 or 3 more to go. whew.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep!! I'm thinking just 3 to go. Ruby was supposed to be bred and due in 4 weeks, but she has no udder and her sister who is due the same day has a big udder. Star, Addy and Diamonds are the last 3!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I LOVE THE NAME OF THE DOE! ROSES ARE RED is so cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! Congrats! I'm glad all went well! How funny that both boys are traditional and the doe is red lol Love the names! 

I have to admit, I am really excited to see what Star gives you


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Okay in the first set of pics the one with the legs stretched out behind it is just killing me!!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I just adore those sweet momma-baby pictures


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

They are super cute congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They are pretty cute! I think the traditional boys are really cute and pretty, even though they aren't what I was expecting and hoping for. I like the stripes on their heads!



HoosierShadow said:


> Awww they are adorable! Congrats! I'm glad all went well! How funny that both boys are traditional and the doe is red lol Love the names!
> 
> I have to admit, I am really excited to see what Star gives you


We have been thinking of names for the kids for 5 months, so they better be good... I'm glad you like them!

I can't wait to see what Star gives us, too! I sure hope she gives at least one dappled doe! A dappled paint would be Awesome!!! Her udder has gotten REALLY big and full! It looks almost as big as Cosmo's, and she is a FF!!! I'm thinking (hoping) she will kid tomorrow.  Can't wait!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I love your goats! I have been waiting FOREVER for Cosmo to kid! Glad she gave you an all red doe. Those bucks are cute, too!


----------



## lacylou1 (Feb 6, 2013)

The kids ore just beautiful and so big and healthy! Your girls have done you proud!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! 

Here are some more pics of them!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are gorgeous !! Love that red doe and her name 
I love that second picture with one of the bucks all stretched out , lol
He seems to be enjoying the extra room , lolol

So cute !! Congrats !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the bucks , such beautiful markings !
I'd love to take the buck in the third picture , such a handsome little
fella  I still love the tradition markings


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for the updates. I had to teach today ... imagine that! 

Cosmo's kids are beautiful. Still surprised she only had three, but I guess as big as those boys are, it's understandable. 

I wish we were closer. If you did wether that big boy, he's still good for a 4-H'er to show. And he's gorgeous. Don't know why I think Kay needs more though ... She's got her three babies & pigs still to come. 

Kim


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. I think these boys will be the nicest bucks we've raised.  They are looking really good! 

I am so torn right now. Rose is teenie tiny and really scrawny. I talked to someone on the phone yesterday who asked if I'd sell her to them as a bottle baby. Now I think that may be a good idea! I checked Turbo's teats again last night, and I think we're going to leave him a buck. He is the nicest of the three. 

At this point what I am leaning towards is to pull the doe and leave the boys on. I still don't want to wether one, but that may be a good thing to do??? Does Somebody have some good advice?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

You've got time to evaluate it still. I say wait till Star kids.

As far as keeping bucks intact - my thoughts on it are - 
In the ~5 years I've been raising/selling registered Nigerians I have only left 2 boys intact. Those boys will carry my herd name and it's important to me to have only the best out there doing just that. I want my herd to be associated with quality and good personalities. My herd is young and I am still building to that level.

It is hard sometimes because money creeps into the factor. My wethers go for much less than registered stock. But I remind myself - do I want that buck out there with my herdname on it.

I also have a buck contract that is signed by the buyer. It says I have right of first refusal if they decide to sell him and I get 20 semen straws at cost only.

HTH,


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I appreciate it! 

There are so many people around here starting up Boer herds who need herd sires. As far as I can tell, these boys are going to be nice bucks and perfect for people starting new herds. I'll leave them bucks for as long as necessary to decide if they are going to be herd sire quality. If both are great, otherwise we'll just wether one. 

Another factor is that I hate it when our boys go for meat ( I guess we chose the wrong breed eh! ) but that will probably be this wether's fate... Our goats are so spoiled! Call us crazy, but our meat goats are pets!! They show well, but I don't like it when people eat them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, a big congrats


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice trips, congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------

